# Daily Riddles



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

For the past few months now I've been doing a daily riddle with someone and it's actually really fun and gets you thinking for the day. So I figured if some people might want to play along, I would post a daily riddle in the morning (9am Chicago time because thats when I get time at my job to post) and will then post the answer to the riddle when I get home from work (5-6pm). This gives people time to try and solve the riddle and talk amongst themselves. Would anyone like to play along? If so, I'll start tomorrow morning. For those of you who are on a different time zone, I guess you would just receive the riddle in the late afternoon (after work maybe) and then get the answer the next morning. And please no cheating! :mum


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Yay, great idea! I love riddles! I'll be following them for sure.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Good idea, bring it on is what I say.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Can we post our on riddles? I've got one that should be pretty interesting.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah thatd be awesome


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

GameGuy said:


> Can we post our on riddles? I've got one that should be pretty interesting.


Yes, I was actually thinking if people were into this, we could maybe take turns posting riddles, because I didn't want to post on the weekends. So tomorrow (Saturday) if you want to post your awesome riddle, go for it!


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

Our First Riddle!

I am the beginning of sorrow, and the end of sickness. You cannot express happiness without me, yet I am in the midst of crosses. I am always in risk, yet never in danger. You may find me in the sun, but I am never out of darkness. What am I?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I know! But I won't spoil the riddle for others. It's not very hard though.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Kristie26 said:


> Our First Riddle!
> 
> I am the beginning of sorrow, and the end of sickness. You cannot express happiness without me, yet I am in the midst of crosses. I am always in risk, yet never in danger. You may find me in the sun, but I am never out of darkness. What am I?


Im gonna guess and say it's a smile,but that would e too easy.


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

It's not a smile, anyone else want to guess before I post the answer?


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

I have to post the answer here because I have to get to my second job (I know), so I hope everyone was able to get it (sorry if it was too easy, I'll get a harder one next time). The answer is.......

The letter "s"


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have never been good at riddles.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I have never been good at riddles.


Haha, me neither. In 5th grade the teacher would give us the option of taking home a worksheet with riddles and if we got them right we got a prize. I took some home a few times and didn't get a single one right :blank.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Haha, me neither. In 5th grade the teacher would give us the option of taking home a worksheet with riddles and if we got them right we got a prize. I took some home a few times and didn't get a single one right :blank.


Awww, your teacher should have given you one prize for at least trying.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

It's too long to be a paragraph?


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

GameGuy said:


>


[spoiler=answer]No letter E[/spoiler]


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Ape in space said:


> [spoiler=answer]No letter E[/spoiler]


How'd you know that Ape? Seen it before?


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

GameGuy said:


> How'd you know that Ape? Seen it before?


Nope, just got lucky.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> I know! But I won't spoil the riddle for others. It's not very *hard* though.


I see what you did there and I second it.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Aw I knew both of these before I looked at the answers but since other people have posted them already no one's gonna believe me.

This is great I'm so going to follow this thread.


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok, since today's riddle was answered pretty quickly, here's another. I'm not sure if I will be around to post tomorrow, so if anyone has a riddle and wants to post tomorrow morning, go ahead! Here's another one for today:

As a whole, I am both safe and secure. Behead me, and I become a place of meeting. Behead me again, and I am the partner of ready. Restore me, and I become the domain of beasts. What am I?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Bah, I can't solve it. :bah It might be something with letters again, but I can't figure out the answer.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Nope, this one is tricky.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Kristie26 said:


> As a whole, I am both safe and secure. Behead me, and I become a place of meeting. Behead me again, and I am the partner of ready. Restore me, and I become the domain of beasts. What am I?


Holy moly that took me forever but I think I got it:

[spoiler=Answer]
Stable. Both safe and secure.
"Behead it" and you get table. People meet at tables right?
"Behead it" again and you get able. Ready and able.
Restore it and you're back to Stable. Horses and junk.

I got it by focusing on the partner of ready. I figured it must be a common term or phrase. I went off on a tangent thinking it was "ready or not" for a while.

[/spoiler]


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Perfectionist said:


> Holy moly that took me forever but I think I got it:
> 
> [spoiler=Answer]
> Stable. Both safe and secure.
> ...


That's got to be the right answer. You're a genius! :clap


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> Holy moly that took me forever but I think I got it:
> 
> [spoiler=Answer]
> Stable. Both safe and secure.
> ...


Good job, that is the correct answer!

Does anyone have a riddle they want to post for tomorrow? If so, go ahead because I won't be able to post due to work. But I'll post another riddle Monday morning


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

What emotion is an anagram of a homonym of an antonym of a homonym of an anagram of a wolf?


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

GameGuy said:


> What emotion is an anagram of a homonym of an antonym of a homonym of an anagram of a wolf?


Bah! I wasted a lot of time because I originally read the riddle as asking for an "emoticon" instead of "emotion"... anyway here goes (good riddle btw)

[spoiler=answer]

wolf
anagram of wolf: fowl Other possibilities: flow
homonym: foul
antonym: fair
homonym: fare
anagram: *fear*

[/spoiler]


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks GameGuy for posting riddles!

I'm posting this one a little early, but I figure it gives people more time to solve. I'll post the answer tomorrow (Monday) night. 

Only one color, but not one size
Stuck at the bottom, yet easily flies
Present in sun, but not in rain
Doing no harm, and feeling no pain
What is it?


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

PitaMe said:


> Thanks GameGuy for posting riddles!
> 
> I'm posting this one a little early, but I figure it gives people more time to solve. I'll post the answer tomorrow (Monday) night.
> 
> ...


[spoiler=maybe...]shadow?[/spoiler]


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

OneIsALonelyNumber said:


> Bah! I wasted a lot of time because I originally read the riddle as asking for an "emoticon" instead of "emotion"... anyway here goes (good riddle btw)
> 
> [spoiler=answer]
> 
> ...


Yup, that's right


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Hmm... here's one I once heard in a movie a while back that I would think a lot of people may remember. But maybe not.


I see without seeing. To me, darkness is as bright as daylight. What am I?


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

Ape in space said:


> [spoiler=maybe...]shadow?[/spoiler]


That is correct


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

GameGuy said:


> Hmm... here's one I once heard in a movie a while back that I would think a lot of people may remember. But maybe not.
> 
> I see without seeing. To me, darkness is as bright as daylight. What am I?


A bat!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

PitaMe said:


> A bat!


Nope, not a bat
but you're close

"You're as blind as a bat"


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I can be both near and far at the same time. And though everyone knows me, not everyone can use me. If I am unusable, there are four others you know of that usually get enhanced. Some people need aid in using me. And people sometimes shade me on a sunny day. But most of all, I can be very deceiving to you sometimes. Especially if you're not paying attention.

What am I?

(I actually just came up with this riddle myself. Shouldn't be TOO hard. Also, how do you add the little "Spoiler" alert thing?)


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

^Ears?

ETA: NM! Is it eyes?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I can be both near and far at the same time. And though everyone knows me, not everyone can use me. If I am unusable, there are four others you know of that usually get enhanced. Some people need aid in using me. And people sometimes shade me on a sunny day. But most of all, I can be very deceiving to you sometimes. Especially if you're not paying attention.

What am I?

(I actually just came up with this riddle myself. Shouldn't be TOO hard. Also, how do you add the little "Spoiler" alert thing?)

(just reposting this for the new page.)


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Barette said:


> ^Ears?
> 
> ETA: NM! Is it eyes?


Nope. Not a body part. Guess again.


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> Also, how do you add the little "Spoiler" alert thing?)


[spoiler=Title of spoiler]Content of spoiler[/spoiler]

So typing:

[spoiler=Answer]Answer to the riddle[/spoiler]

will give you

[spoiler=Answer]Answer to the riddle[/spoiler]


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> Nope. Not a body part. Guess again.


Sight?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Barette said:


> Sight?


:clap


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

[spoiler= One Man Wolfpack]thanks[/spoiler]


----------



## yep (Mar 21, 2011)

Seriously, props to anyone who can get these riddles. I f***ing suck.


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

Sorry my riddle is late in the day  But better late than never 

I have a little house in which I live all alone. It has no doors or windows, and if I want to go out, I must break through the wall. Where am I?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

^In an eggshell??^^^^^^


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Colonel Terrorist said:


> ^In an eggshell??^^^^^^


That should be it. I'm always to late to solve these riddles the first. And when I'm in time they're so hard I can't solve them. It's a conspiracy.


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

Colonel Terrorist said:


> ^In an eggshell??^^^^^^


Lol, yep. You are a chick in a eggshell!


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

Daniel C said:


> That should be it. I'm always to late to solve these riddles the first. And when I'm in time they're so hard I can't solve them. It's a conspiracy.


Poor Daniel, the riddles are against you solving them :no lol


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

First think of the person who lives in disguise, 
who deals in secrets and tells naught but lies. 
Next tell me what's always the last thing to mend, 
the middle of the middle and end of the end? 
Finally give me the sound often heard 
during the search for a hard-to-find word. 
Now string them together, and answer me this, 
what creature would you be unwilling to kiss?


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

jJoe said:


> First think of the person who lives in disguise,
> who deals in secrets and tells naught but lies.
> Next tell me what's always the last thing to mend,
> the middle of the middle and end of the end?
> ...


This thread is awesome. Someone shoulda made something like this sooner, lol!

And is it spider? (spy, "d", and "er"?)
The last part ("er") was kinda hard, lol, cus I usually say "um" or don't say anything at all XD


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

jJoe said:


> First think of the person who lives in disguise,
> who deals in secrets and tells naught but lies.
> Next tell me what's always the last thing to mend,
> the middle of the middle and end of the end?
> ...


Wasn't that in the fourth Harry Potter book?


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

What is round as a dishpan, deep as a tub, and still the oceans couldn't fill it up?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

PitaMe said:


> What is round as a dishpan, deep as a tub, and still the oceans couldn't fill it up?


Hmm I was thinking of a sieve but I guess that's not as deep as a tub. I suppose it's something with holes in it though.


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

Daniel C said:


> Hmm I was thinking of a sieve but I guess that's not as deep as a tub. I suppose it's something with holes in it though.


Nope, you are right, it is a sieve :yes


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

There were five men going to church and it started to rain. The four that ran got wet, and the one that stood still stayed dry. How is that possible?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

PitaMe said:


> There were five men going to church and it started to rain. The four that ran got wet, and the one that stood still stayed dry. How is that possible?


There are several possibilites. He could be standing in a bus or metro, or carrying an umbrella, or be protected by the hand of God, or standing in a gallery... There are many possible answers.


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

Daniel C said:


> There are several possibilites. He could be standing in a bus or metro, or carrying an umbrella, or be protected by the hand of God, or standing in a gallery... There are many possible answers.


I personally like the "protected by the hand of God" answer, but this one has nothing to do with religion. The tricky answer is:

The man who didn't get wet was standing in a coffin, and the men who got wet were the bearers.


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

Here's one that only has one answer:

Rearrange the letters in the words "new door" to make one word.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

PitaMe said:


> Here's one that only has one answer:
> 
> Rearrange the letters in the words "new door" to make one word.


Very clever. :b


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

"new door"

rood wen?

or maybe:

new odor?

or... one rowd?

Neo Drow! Is that it?

no wait, you said make it one word... But how?

Does it have to be one......:blank


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

^^^ You got it! It's "rood wen" lol 
The answer is: one word

Heres another:

It's been around for millions of years, but its no more than a month old. What is it?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> Wasn't that in the fourth Harry Potter book?


Yeah I just finished the 4th book after that, read them when I was younger but can barely remember anything (halfway through 6th now). Was wondering if someone would notice .


----------



## SilentSerenity17 (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm going to have a random guess here...

* *




The moon? It's lunar cycle is approximately 29/30 days (I think).


----------



## SilentSerenity17 (Nov 15, 2012)

Oops. Sorry, guys. Still new to this. :S


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I try to relate but it does not work,
Hiding in shadows afraid of words.
Good times may lie ahead,
Though time itself seems nothing but dread.
Look at the past, the present but never the last,
The first of each shall pass this test.

(I hope this isn't too obvious).


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

SilentSerenity17 said:


> I'm going to have a random guess here...
> 
> * *
> 
> ...


You are correct :boogie


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Okay, here's a riddle I JUST conjured up:

There are two things on this planet that every human being is naturally addicted to. However, No human being can claim to have an addiction of these two things.

What are they?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Oxygen and water?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

18andLife said:


> Oxygen and water?


Wow... and here I thought that would be a rather difficult riddle. Good job.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Okay mein turn.

What metal pot has no top or bottom but has meat in it?

This one is very easy.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Name the ONLY thing on Earth that serves only one purpose primarily, but is also an expert at flying. Although it was never made to do so.


----------

